# Integrating solo adult chook into flock of 3



## AMurray (May 12, 2021)

Hi everyone 
I’m new here, have just adopted 3 chooks from a friend who needed to rehome them about 3 weeks ago, they have settled in wonderfully. They are about 12 months old and have been together since they were bubs. I have another friend who has a solo chook, I think she may be 1 1/2- 2 years old (her hen friend passed away recently), this poor chook is sad and lonely and is being tormented by her dog.. I really want to give this chook a lovely home but with my inexperience, am so worried about the integration process and want to minimise the stress for everyone. My current flock have a large enclosure with nesting box which we lock them away at night plus they potter in our large garden all day. My plan would be to section off part of the garden for the newbie, so they can see eachother but be separated, then they can get familiar with eachother. My question is, do I get a temporary nesting box for the newbie for a few weeks or do I put the new chook in with the flock when they are super sleepy straight away and be vigilant about being there when they wake up to move the newbie to her day run? I read on a website that dividing the existing nesting box to protect the newbie could work, I could make a dividing piece that I slot in to nesting box temporarily, do you think this may work too? I know some stress is inevitable but want all the tips and tricks you have to help this sweet chooky...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like the idea of the slow introduction where they can see and hear each other. After a few days put the single in with the others after they go to roost and then just keep an eye on them.

The new bird will stop laying with the move. Ever your current girls may stop with the introduction of the new room mate.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Probably because I am lazy, I would introduce the new girl to the others while they are out scratching around doing chicken stuff and just observe the behavior. If all goes well, you really don't need to do anything more. If it doesn't, then you have other options. I've never really had problems introducing adult birds to other adult birds. (Chicks to adult birds is a whole 'nother ball of wax unless they're being taken care of by the momma hen.) Maybe some minor "get to know each other squabbles", but nothing to be overly concerned about. Like I said, I'm lazy. No need to do extra work unless necessary.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I think no matter what you do, as long as she isn’t straight bullied, this hen is going to be much happier with some chicken friends around, period. 
So, I agree with look and listen but don’t touch for a couple days, if you’re able, and some good free ranging time together and they’ll probably be just fine. She might surprise you and walk in there and take over the flock- you never know!


----------



## AMurray (May 12, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I like the idea of the slow introduction where they can see and hear each other. After a few days put the single in with the others after they go to roost and then just keep an eye on them.
> 
> The new bird will stop laying with the move. Ever your current girls may stop with the introduction of the new room mate.


Thank you so much for your advice..


----------



## AMurray (May 12, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Probably because I am lazy, I would introduce the new girl to the others while they are out scratching around doing chicken stuff and just observe the behavior. If all goes well, you really don't need to do anything more. If it doesn't, then you have other options. I've never really had problems introducing adult birds to other adult birds. (Chicks to adult birds is a whole 'nother ball of wax unless they're being taken care of by the momma hen.) Maybe some minor "get to know each other squabbles", but nothing to be overly concerned about. Like I said, I'm lazy. No need to do extra work unless necessary.


Thanks heaps for the advice


----------



## AMurray (May 12, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I think no matter what you do, as long as she isn’t straight bullied, this hen is going to be much happier with some chicken friends around, period.
> So, I agree with look and listen but don’t touch for a couple days, if you’re able, and some good free ranging time together and they’ll probably be just fine. She might surprise you and walk in there and take over the flock- you never know!


Absolutely agree, the thought of her being all alone and being tormented by a dog just breaks my heart.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just noticed your avatar. Are you maybe the twin of Overmountain?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yay! A kindred spirit!


----------

